# Blue Terror



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks more like a blue terror to me...  









ok...maybe some green...


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of gorgeous fish as always. 
PMed you about your convicts.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks. This one shows more of the green...


----------

